# Consider buying "Shaker Table". Watch one work first ?



## Anonymous (Sep 20, 2009)

We are considering buying a"Shaker Table". The ones I found available are the Keene ST-1 and U-Tech RP-4 both exactly the same table, Action Mining Tables, smaller model "Angus Kirk" Evolution series Orofino II Concentrator. Anyone knows anything more effective please advise.

We have never watched any operate, before buying we want to observe table functioning and hopefully try shaking some of our cons. We are based in Seattle are willing to travel in order to learn more before buying.

Posted on other boards, closed to Seattle are in excess of 500/600 miles anyone closer ? Any recommendations ?
Thanks, Tanya


----------



## blueduck (Oct 9, 2009)

I now a couple folks who have tables, and none of the ones you mention are among those tables..... the smallest one is similar in size the Angus MacKirk one and is built down in Arizona........ and around these parts would be to the edge of your 500-600 miles one way from Seattle area..... about 9 hours one way driving time.

A shaker table is just the start of what you need though, to make one work properly you will also need an impact mill and a jaw crusher, and classifying screens.... the material needs to be of similar size for the table to work properly and successfully....... 

They may or may not work well for your samples..... have you tried a reverse spiral machine on your concentrates? a gold screw, dixie doodlebug, or larger piece like an old TRi R spiral concentrator now being built again under the Oro-industries label [same family just 20 years later] and of course there are other reverse helix machines out there on the market too, they all will work to one degree or another and let you know if your material is viable or not in a heartbeat or three.

William
North Central Idaho


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Tanya,
According to the catalog that I have from Action Mining, they offer a 90 minute DVD of their tables in action for $22 plus $6 S&H. It seems like I read also that they would demonstrate their tables using your own material. Their phone number is 503-826-9330. I always talk to Jessica as, she is nice and very helpful.
As I'm sure you know, they are located in Sandy, OR.
I hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Palladium (Oct 9, 2009)

I have the vid. It's shows the tables in operation. That's about it. They try and explain the science behind their shaker table, but never really get the point across. You can get it free if you call and talk a good game to them instead of just ordering and paying for it.

I have thought of using a table with a thin film stretch over it like a drum snare. Then using sound waves to separate the material by density. Hummmm, Would it work ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chladni

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YedgubRZva8


----------



## Irons (Oct 9, 2009)

Palladium said:


> I have the vid. It's shows the tables in operation. That's about it. They try and explain the science behind their shaker table, but never really get the point across. You can get it free if you call and talk a good game to them instead of just ordering and paying for it.
> 
> I have thought of using a table with a thin film stretch over it like a drum snare. Then using sound waves to separate the material by density. Hummmm, Would it work ?
> 
> ...




If it doesn't, you can always become a musician.


----------

